# squirrel calls????



## johnkorn670 (Nov 25, 2007)

I have many squirrel nests in my woods and ill sit under them for some time and i never can get them to come out should i use a call??


----------



## marlin22LR (Jan 4, 2007)

if the nest is in a thin tree or has vines running through it to the ground, try getting a friend to shake the tree/vines. this should scare the squirrel into jumping out.


----------

